# Elong leaning while he swims



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

My elong has kind of a lean. Not huge but a definite lean. He's eating and swimming actively, just with a lean.

Parasites?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Should be alright could be a swim bladder problem but I would think that he would display it right from the get go. Just monitor him and keep an eye on it. If he is eating and it does'nt get any worse then he should be fine.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

It could also just be him maintaining a defensive posture. Swim bladder issues usually look more erratic and spastic...kind of like RnR around the ladies.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

BioTeAcH said:


> It could also just be him maintaining a defensive posture. Swim bladder issues usually look more erratic and spastic...kind of like RnR around the ladies.


How do you know me so well Bio?? Have you secretly hacked into my webcam or something cause you speak of nothing but the truth.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

lol

Anything I should be looking for?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Like he said it would be a little worrying to look at as he would start to be all over the place and twitchy from what I have read. If eating and such and relaxing once in awhile then I doubt he is hurting.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

If it is Constant , then Yes i would kind of be Worried...
Do you have a powerhead in there? If you dont leave him any dead spots then it be exausted giving him a bit of a lean.
Just because he is eating Fine now doesnt mean he will be in a few weeks.. Give him 1 more day. If he is CONSTANTLY
swimming on his side, then it is most definetly swim bladder. and it needs to be treated.

That can be done by Emptying Your fish tank to about 50% then add 1 Tsp of Melafix salt per 10 Gallons
that should cure it.

My elong swam on its side sometimes , but not constantly.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Been two days no powerhead, still got the lean.

What do I do now???


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Bump

Will the melafix hurt my parameters, and will it be fine in his main tank, or should I use a hospital? Hospital would be more like a 5 gal bucket


----------



## brianhellno (Jun 16, 2008)

I have RBPs and one time one of them had a lean. It was really noticeable and I could easily pick the one that had it out of the crowd. To be honest I didn't think a lot of it and it kind of just stopped doing it. Sorry I couldn't be more help but hopefully its nothing.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

BUMP, PLEASE


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey sorry its taken me a while to get back to you..

And NO , the Melafix WILL NOT harm Your params , basically that is done to take the stress of off them.
Leave it in Your main tank.

You will just eventually Rid it by doing water changes.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you so much. I figure its from all of the feeders the previous owner gave him. Can he make it to the weekend??? I mean, he's gone this long.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I honestly dont think you have to worry that much. It sounds like a lot of serras lean, especially when there sitting still.

I'm with RNR and Bio. Dont worry too much until it gets more erratic, but melafix never hurts.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

My rhom swims on his side. Its only when he's being a puss (all the time).


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

maknwar said:


> My rhom swims on his side. Its only when he's being a puss (all the time).


Perhaps You guys need to Leave Your tank Bare.
YES they will be pussies for a while.. BUT BELIEVE me they will turn out bolder and Meaner then you could think!!!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

maknwar said:


> My rhom swims on his side. Its only when he's being a puss (all the time).


my rhom goes on his side when he is pissed. Like when I stick my hand in the tank.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

ryanimpreza said:


> My rhom swims on his side. Its only when he's being a puss (all the time).


my rhom goes on his side when he is pissed. Like when I stick my hand in the tank.
[/quote]

^^^Same here. Or when there's a lot of activity in the room hes not used to.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

My tank bottom is bare


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

CrazeeJon said:


> My rhom swims on his side. Its only when he's being a puss (all the time).


Perhaps You guys need to Leave Your tank Bare.
YES they will be pussies for a while.. BUT BELIEVE me they will turn out bolder and Meaner then you could think!!!
[/quote]

Dont like bare tanks, never have, never will. I am patient, and will wait until it feels comfortable with me.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nothing to worry about. You must remember that these fish are prey as well as predator.....so when they sense any danger they will angle their stomach away from the danger....which causes them to swim at an angle. If the guy swims on his side....then there is a problem....but swimming at an angle is done all the time. Just watch them when you do a water change....these fish are usually angled with their back toward where you are working.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Nothing to worry about. You must remember that these fish are prey as well as predator.....so when they sense any danger they will angle their stomach away from the danger....which causes them to swim at an angle. If the guy swims on his side....then there is a problem....but swimming at an angle is done all the time. Just watch them when you do a water change....these fish are usually angled with their back toward where you are working.


So skip the melafix?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

blbig50 said:


> So skip the melafix?


I wouldnt use it. This is not a medical condition...it is as BioTeach said....a defense posture against a perceived threat. If you read the replys in this post...you will see that many fish do this when they perceive a threat. Their most vulnerable from a bite to the belly....so they angle their back to any threat.

This is obviously just my opinion&#8230;and we haven't actually seen the fish&#8230;.but unless the fish is on his side&#8230;..Im pretty confident this is what he is doing.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks a lot GG, and everyone else. For now, I shall let it be.


----------

